# Does anyone else experience a totally blank mind?



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm just curious...this past year my dp has sort of changed flavours...for years I used to have a racing mind but now it's totally blank and it feels extremely strange like I am permenantly meditating...also I experience no anxiety or fear. I feel completely inhuman and I can't even figure out how this is possible to happen to a human being !!!???


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

There are times when i feel completely numb to everything, i look around at my environment and have no thoughts or emotions running through my mind, it feels as if I know I am in the current moment but I cannot feel myself there. In the beginning of my DP it scared me, but i no longer fear this disconnected feeling, i simply observe it and move on to the next thing and before you know it my mind is thinking again and i am back in the moment.


----------



## .Emma (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, my mind is blank most of the time... It happens more frequently when I'm conversing with people. It's such a strange sensation, it feels like my mind has literally no thoughts in it. It's just empty


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

No no I haven't had this in all my years with dp...I never had this until this year...I always used to have trouble shutting my mind up but now iz totally blank and no anxiety thoughts nothing. If I'm in conversation with ppl I can talk and laugh etc but it's like a. Feeling of being disconnected from my thought processes I dunno

My mind feels empty, I can't feel emotion still and I just no longer feel like I'm a human being this rlly sux


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> There are times when i feel completely numb to everything, i look around at my environment and have no thoughts or emotions running through my mind, it feels as if I know I am in the current moment but I cannot feel myself there. In the beginning of my DP it scared me, but i no longer fear this disconnected feeling, i simply observe it and move on to the next thing and before you know it my mind is thinking again and i am back in the moment.


Yeah that's exactly how I feel I no longer feel myself anywhere


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm of the believe that it stems from the lack of integration in our minds. It's the same reason I can be in deep thought about a memory and then re-focus back on my environment and it feels as if i lost time in between the transition. The prefrontal cortex of the brain, which is largely responsible for providing the integrated experience of life is over worked by peeps with disorganized attachment issues.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

The good news is that the neuro-plasticity of our brains, gives them the ability to re-train and or repair ourselves. Our maker or makers knew what they were doing when they created us : )


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> I'm of the believe that it stems from the lack of integration in our minds. It's the same reason I can be in deep thought about a memory and then re-focus back on my environment and it feels as if i lost time in between the transition. The prefrontal cortex of the brain, which is largely responsible for providing the integrated experience of life is over worked by peeps with disorganized attachment issues.


Yes that is probly true...but it's only been this way ever since I got dissociated. The prefrontal cortex is only over active because the dp defense mechanism is up I was never like that before dp


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

But thanks I feel better knowing that I'm still normal lol and that it's just because I'm not integrated still


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Your prefrontal cortex has more than likely always been over active, scanning for threats and others emotional reactions to how you behave. That's how disorganized attachments takes place.Emotional suppression learned at a young age as a form of surviving our environments.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

I would compare dissociation to emotional hibernation in an environment that our mind and body feel is too dangerous to be feel emotion in. By fearing and being frustrated by the DP we simply prolong the experience. It is the ultimate cycle of "self-correction" that we have to break free from.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

insecurities I had BEFORE DP: I am never going to be good enough, I can't do this because I can't be perfect at it, i can't make a girl happy because i'm not a millionaire, let me know what i did wrong so i can fix myself

insecurities i had DURING DP: I can never accomplish anything because my mind isn't right, I won't be able to have a relationship because my mind isn't right, something has to be wrong with my hormones or brain chemistry, how can i correct myself, i can't fix this I might as well end it all.

See the similarities???


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

The only difference is before DP your mind was integrated with the environment so everything felt real. But the same questions were firing off all the time causing self-inflicted emotional pain, perceiving threats where there is nothing most of the time.

What inevitability happens when you become tired of all the threats??? You give up, become emotionally numb, don't care about anything and you DISSOCIATE from the this life which may or may not include feelings of DP/DR


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Fearless said:


> When you fear that your mind is blank, so you want to make sure it is not blank, and take a look and see if it is blank, what else could it be other than blank?


AMEN, my mind is BLANK that can't be normal. I should be feeling something right now like the rest of these people.

If you feel numb and BLANK then that is how you feel, it's really that simple but DP people make themselves believe they should be feeling more because of how they "used to be".


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been blank minded for the entirety of my dissociation. I believe that the blank mind is a clue or maybe even the root of Dissociation in general. However, I have learned to "think" in a new way, through the blank mind.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I've been blank minded for the entirety of my dissociation. I believe that the blank mind is a clue or maybe even the root of Dissociation in general. However, I have learned to "think" in a new way, through the blank mind.


Wow really? ...yeah I can still do things but it's just like the inner voice is missing the one that tells u to plan things and what to do etc


----------

